# Rockwell disc/belt sander rebuild



## Dino Drosas (Jan 29, 2014)

I purchased this finishing machine for a couple hundred dollars in pretty rough condition. Disassembled it entirely, did a major clean up and found a few parts on Ebay to replace the missing ones. A quick coat of paint and it is ready to go. The sanding belt is a real bear to keep tracking properly but I reduced the width of the belt  by one inch and like magic - the tracking is perfect


----------



## valleyboy101 (Jan 29, 2014)

Nice cleanup and paint job.  I have one of their 6" belt sanders which I reconditioned a couple of years ago.  The belt tracking mechanism is very poor and it has more vibration than I like.  I could do better myself and have on a 5200 sfpm 2 x 48" belt grinder which I built from sratch.  When I get time I'm going to  go at the 6" belt sander and do some improvements.
Michael


----------



## mikey (Jan 30, 2014)

Nice job! She looks real purty!


----------



## RandyM (Jan 30, 2014)

Well done, very well done.

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Jan 30, 2014)

Great job. Always nice to see a machine brought back into service.

 "Billy G"


----------



## Kroll (Feb 1, 2014)

I read some place to aid in the tracking to take a piece of 1/2 masking tape and wrap around the tracking wheel in the center. If that only helps alittle then try 2 wraps of the masking tape----kroll


----------



## Dino Drosas (Feb 2, 2014)

That make sense. Puts a crown on the spindle center, much like a band saw wheel. I'll give it a try on the next belt


----------



## Kroll (Feb 2, 2014)

If you take a straight edge and place across the wheel(idler wheel) it has a very slight crown so maybe alittle more is needed----kroll


----------

